# Hartford Products



## lexpar (May 21, 2008)

As an update, it has been a year now since I placed my order for a box car and several castings and jigs with Hartford Products.  I have not received anything and now no refund on my money.  They simply have refused to answer the telephone, faxes, e-mails and letters.  The last registered letter was returned.  I am out over $300... Merry Christmas hartford!


If anyone out there has a jig available for their D&RGW long caboose and stock car, please contact me.  ([email protected])


Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hartford Productshttp://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif*

If you do not mind my asking, did you pay by credit card or check? I gave the guy a card number, this Summer, but as the Mrs. pays the bills, I wonder if I got charged......


----------



## lexpar (May 21, 2008)

*RE: Hartford Productshttp://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif*

I paid by American Express, complained to them but they cannot reach Hartford either so won't do anything even tho' I have receipts.  They told me to contact them which I tried to no avail.  Most of the screwups seem to have been done by the son, Jeramiah.  Their web site is till up, but I suspect when they see my name it is ignored.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

*RE: Hartford Productshttp://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif*

you do know that Hartford Products is no longer owned by Hartford here in Albuquerque and that he is as upset about the whole thing as you are .........


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

*RE: Hartford Productshttp://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif*

I ordered 10 New Mexico Logging Company log cars and received the 10, all trucks missing and 7 of te 10 detail bags missing 50% of the components.
No return on calls, etc.


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

*RE: Hartford Productshttp://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif*

I met the new owner of Hartford a couple of years ago at the National G Scale Convention in Chicago.
He was selling off all of the 7/8ths stuff, and selected items and a ton of detail parts that they would no longer supply.

Guess they are now located somewhere in the St. Louis area.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hartford Productshttp://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif*

No, they have not returned any of my phone calls either. From some past info on One Twenty point Me, they are pretty much gone...... 

I do feel sorry for you, surprised Amex won't do anything, but then again probably not from some comments by Dave Ramsey about that outfit. 

.....hhhm, I better go back and check my MC bill in June. Not that it will matter, as I am thinking the time for a chargeback has probably passed. 

I wonder how many people are in some sort of boat with Hartford, a shame, as they looked like they had some nice stuff and a long history of making kits.


----------



## lexpar (May 21, 2008)

Correct, they were bought out by new owners.  had a geat relationship initially with one of the woners, Jeanie, who was very accommodating, but then the son, Jeramiah, took over my orders.  last one was sent to the wrong address and got hung up in the postal system, eventually going back to them.  He resent the order again to the wrong address.  Months later he would say the order went out, then it was a bout to, and so on, apparently one lie after another.  I just hope someone else buys them out and continues as the Hartford kits and casting were excellent.


They've ruined Hartford's name and I can believe he is upset.


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

I just finished bulding two of the D&RGW high side gondolas, from kits i aquired on Ebay. one was missing the decals. fortunatly i was able to get a set of decals thru Caboose Hobbies. However they aparently swithed decal vendors with the new owners and the decals are horrible. the film is so thin it tears the minute you try to position them. so i tried to overspray with Krylon cristal clear, and the whole decal sheet krinckled up. going to try to salvage them this morning, but am not hopfully. Anywone got a set of the older ones the want to part with? . i have had good luck with the ones done by a company called The Personal Touch.

Thanks

Al P.


----------



## lexpar (May 21, 2008)

I had the same problem with my Hi-side Gon.  Ordered a set from San Juan Decals.... excellent!


http://www.sanjuancarco.com/sanjuandecals


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's a link to their site in whcih they provide a "new" email address. However the web page isn't dated, so I don't know when it was posted.
Hartford


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

The "disastrous ice storm" that is finally over was last winter.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That's an old web page from last year when I ordered parts from them. Jeannie was great in all my communications with her. If she is not there now, that's not good.


----------



## lexpar (May 21, 2008)

been there... waste of time.  Jeannie was great, Jeramiah sucks!


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

The thin decal issue goes back a ways. I have not built any Hartford kits for a while, but when I do, I always test the decals first to see if it is one of the real thin ones. If it is, I don't even try to use them. 

Mike


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hardford has not been answering anything for over a year. I have Barnhart parts missing and never got them. From last Ive heard things will be changing sometime in the newyear. Unfortnally noone will know until then.


----------



## lexpar (May 21, 2008)

Check out Caboose Hobbies web site as they carry a selection of Hartford products.  Enter Hartford in their search box.


----------



## lexpar (May 21, 2008)

Did check with Caboose Hobbies and while they do have some items, what I need is not on their list.


----------

